# Why I chose Handibot and its setup



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I make it a point to not purchase a new tool or material unless it is truly needed. The basis for this rule:


 I do not want to buy a tool that I will not use frequently enough to justify its cost.
 Often I can use a tool I already have or build a jig to allow the necessary process to occur.
 Having a limited set of tools puts constraints on my work and constraint breeds creativity.

Recently though I made a purchase which violates this very rule.








I have no need for a robot which can perform routing, engraving, cutting, and milling operations. But I have wanted one since I used a computer numerical controlled mill in my high school engineering class. Creating with a CNC machine provides an abundance of possibilities. The Handibot has an astronomical amount of potential.

My main attraction to the Handibot was twofold. First, I did not have to assemble it. There are many plans and DIY kits to assemble your own CNC for far less than purchasing a ready-made machine. Knowing that accuracy would be paramount in a DIY kit I opted to not go that route. I know others have built their CNC machines accurately and easily, but I do not have the patience to do so.

My second draw to the Handibot was its size. CNC mills range in size from small enough to fit on your desk to large enough to handle a 4 feet by 8 feet sheet of plywood. You bring the machine to the workpiece with a Handibot. While its cutting area is 6 x 8 inches I can move the Handibot anywhere on the workpiece and run a process. I am not sure how often I will mill on a sheet of plywood, but it is nice having the ability without having to dedicate the space to a large machine.

*Setup*

The software installation was fairly straightforward; I followed the dialog boxes as directed. I did have a run time error when I tried to run *ShopBot 3* because it tried to divide by zero. Turns out I was supposed to run *ShopBot_PRSDesktop2418*.

It comes with VCarve Pro which is the design and layout software. PartWorks 3D is CAM software. These two bits of software can either be downloaded and installed from a zip file or with the included flash drive. The flash drive also has ShopBot Design (communicates between the device and computer) and ShopBot Editor (reads and edits the ShopBot files).

*Use*

After installing the software, I zeroed the XYZ axes as directed. I then ran Shopbot's version of "Hello World".










The Handibot carves Shopbot's logo with a 90 degree V bit. It provides fairly clean edges, but the detail will be dependent on the sharpness of the bit and the material being cut. All of the fuzziness was brushed away with an old toothbrush leaving clear and crisp lines.

Cutting the birch plywood produced very little dust. I ran the sample twice - once with a shop vac attached to the dust port and once without. In both cases there was no observable airborne wood chips or dust. Regardless, you should always wear respiratory protection, but I am not concerned about my computer being near a router.









With and without a shop vac for dust collection.

*On Deck*

The main limiting reagent is my lack of knowledge of VCarve Pro. The last time I used CAD, CAM, CNC, or any other engineering software my roommates were my parents. Thankfully Vectric provides resources on how to use the software and there are other tutorials on YouTube and Instructables. My attempts at making some other logos and text in plywood were met with failure. I am sure I will figure it out in due time. Or I will become so incredibly frustrated with it I will sell it on Craigslist. Either way.

I am not sure what projects I will attempt with my new tool. Suggestions are always welcome. I love the promise and bright future it offers.

This post was posted on my wordpress at sleuthmilanowski.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I've been following the Handibot since it first showed up, and although I own and have access to everything up to a 5ftx10ft CNC I can see where such a tool could do jobs nothing else I have could manage. Looks like jig making for the Handibot is still a key to getting the most out of it though. The kind of work I'd be using one for I handle right now by cutting a jig or template (on a larger CNC) to take to the panel or project part where a handheld router can be used. The 40lb weight is far more than any router alone. 

I know the Handibot is trying to live in that world where a desktop CNC doesn't go, but $2.8k is close to the price of a few 24"x24" CNCs out there. The Shapeoko 3 is not that big but still larger than the Handibot. While you can tile the small area around to cut areas larger than 6" x 8", most small CNCs let you use that same tiling feature to cut patterns out of parts as long as can be supported hanging out the ends. 

Looking forward to further posts from you. Thanks for the thread. 

4D


----------

